# I'm Done



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

In fairness I haven't driven in a couple of months. Wife got a huge promotion at work and really wants me to try my hand at being a trophy husband. Good work if you can find it.

I have taken a few rides recently just to see the new faces of Uber and it it has been quite disheartening. Good people who can't get ahead, or terrible people who simply shouldn't be behind the wheel of a car...and probably not even the country. It was great while it lasted. I wish you all the best. Especially the Bison. He's good people.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Done as in done done? Did you simply uninstall the app or called Uber to sever ties? Doesn't hurt to Uber once in a while! ;-)

Which Bison you speak of? Chortling or Haberdasher? Lol.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Done as in just not participating. Not deleting. Not "quitting" officially. Just not driving on a platform. I still have private customers, but even that is beginning to fade. 

Bison as in haberdashery.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Good luck.

Remember to wear sunscreen during the summer. Trophy husbands need to keep them wrinkles away.


----------



## Steve Cavaretta (Feb 21, 2016)

UberRey said:


> In fairness I haven't driven in a couple of months. Wife got a huge promotion at work and really wants me to try my hand at being a trophy husband. Good work if you can find it.
> 
> I have taken a few rides recently just to see the new faces of Uber and it it has been quite disheartening. Good people who can't get ahead, or terrible people who simply shouldn't be behind the wheel of a car...and probably not even the country. It was great while it lasted. I wish you all the best. Especially the Bison. He's good people.


Seems like only yesterday you were the Uber Booster, packing heat and living life large. Now you're a kept ex-LEO. Sad.


----------

